
Million Dollar Cat Billboard - elsewheretop
https://catbillboard.wordpress.com/
======
hellbanner
Just like
[http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/](http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/)
. I guess there's some sort of human nature law: where there's surface, we
will mark.

~~~
slayed0
That gave me horrible flashbacks

------
tannerc
If you're asking for a million dollars, the least you could have done was set
up the site as a non-generic Wordpress one.

~~~
lotsofmangos
But then you are spending less money on the cats and if they find out they
will crap in your shoes.

------
caractacus
Terrible website. Explains very few of the core questions people will have.

Size of a default square?

Where is the square I buy going to be on the billboard?

Where in each city will the billboard be placed?

Who are you people?

Why should I trust you are going to do it?

How much do you think will be left over to donate to charity?

~~~
catbillboard
Sorry about that. Everything you ask here is very important. We updated the
website and tried to explain everything more clearly. Thanks for your
interest.

------
UUMMUU
Given a large Billboard
([http://www.lamar.com/Products/Bulletins](http://www.lamar.com/Products/Bulletins))
size of 672 sq. ft. unless my math is wrong (could be) you're paying $100 for
about .8 square inches. That would be visible from what? 5-6 feet away?

~~~
lotsofmangos
Is 9.67 square inches, your maths is out.

Which still only gives a square just over 3 inches on a side, so the kitties
at the top of the board may get angry.

------
JoblessWonder
It claims that:

> "All money left from this campaign will be donated to Morris Animal
> Foundation and several other animal charities and funds. Full list will be
> provided to those who bought at least one “square”."

So maybe they aren't even trying to profit from this? I don't know. The
website tells me nothing.

~~~
catbillboard
We're not doing it for profit. We'll donate all money left after this campaign
is over, ad space bought, billboards are designed, printed, and put out there.

------
joshrotenberg
Just so I'm clear, the same print will be in all cities, so I can be sure my
cat gets the most exposure possible. Also, what about dogs?

~~~
catbillboard
Same print for all cities, yes. Sorry, no dogs for now.

------
wehadfun
There is no list of cities where these billboards will be.

Would not want to buy a billboard for my cat and none of the bill boards are
in my city.

~~~
tikhonj
There's a list now. Perhaps they edited it in?

> _After all “squares” are sold, billboards will be printed and put up in the
> following cities: New York, Los Angeles, Toronto, London, Madrid, Paris,
> Berlin, Rome, Moscow, Tokyo._

------
crumpled
This is gonna be great for the lucky people who get the used vinyl after the
billboard comes down.

------
matt_morgan
This is backwards. Advertisers should be paying for the cats, not the other
way around.

------
neals
Wasn't this on 'shark tank' ?

------
trhway
how about photos of shelter cats? With QR-code with each photo pointing to the
adoption page of the cat.

~~~
Vraxx
That would be a neat idea, but that wouldn't make the creator $1 million, so I
wouldn't be too hopeful on that option.

~~~
vessenes
Well, he does say that the earnings will be donated to an animal shelter.

